# Concealed Carry Outfits for Women



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

(These pictures are from January, 2012. I created this because there just wasn't a whole lot of information out there for women and carrying a gun, so I hope this is informative to anyone who may be searching.)

I've heard lots of women say they don't carry because they don't have the wardrobe conducive to concealing a weapon, and they don't want to buy special clothes just so they can carry.
The good news is, you don't necessarily have to! With the right holster, you can conceal with your every day clothes.

Holster: Flashbang Bra holster
Gun: Kel-tec P3AT
Thoughts: This holster isn't uncomfortable, and maybe it's because I was using the second longest strap and a wireless bra, but I had trouble keeping it from slipping and having the magazine well poking out and making a funny lump under my shirt. As long as I kept a good posture though, it stayed put, and was completely invisible. This would be a good option if you're wearing a skirt and don't have a thigh holster.




























Holster: Sneaky Pete 
Gun: Kel-tec P3AT
Thoughts: This holster slides onto your belt, and the flap is secured magnetically. It's pretty comfortable and doesn't look like a holster at all. It comes in several different colors, so you can be dressy or casual, and you can choose different sizes for different guns.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Holster: Crossbreed Supertuck IWB
Gun: Bersa BP9
Thoughts: This holster is probably the most comfortable IWB holster I've ever worn, and I love it! It's very easy to conceal, whether you wear a looser shirt or a more fitted one.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Holster: Black leather thumb-break OTW(brand unknown)
Gun: Bersa BP9
Thoughts: This holster slides onto your belt, and you will need a sturdy gun belt to help hug it close to your body. I prefer to OC around the house with this holster, but you can conceal it, and it's comfortable to wear since it's outside the waistband.





































Holster: Quick Draw by Tague
Gun: West German Sig P220
Thoughts: This is my husband's gun, and a bit too big for me to comfortably wear, but I wanted to show that you can conceal a larger gun. It does take a little more work, but still do-able.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Holster: Blackhawk Nylon OWB
Gun: Bersa Thunder CC
Thoughts: Another slide on the belt holster. The advantage of this holster is that it helps break up the shape of the gun, so even if it prints a little, it's not immediately obvious it's a gun.



















Holster: Blackhawk Ankle holster
Gun: Bersa Thunder CC
Thoughts: This is my BUG carry rig, and it's pretty comfortable, although if you have the option to get a holster with some kind of fleece backing, I'd recommend it. Some of the elastic/nylon/stitching can get a little itchy, but re-positioning the holster can help. I love that I can wear sweat pants and still be armed!














































Since it's winter, I wear cardigans a lot. I plan to do another set of pictures with more summer time clothes when we get closer to spring. I've noticed that wearing dark colors or patterns helps break up the shape and disguise it better, and generally the longer your top, the better.

Ladies, if you have any tips or secrets that work for you, feel free to contribute!


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I ordered this thigh holster from Dove Holsters, it cost about $77 with S/H, and took about 3-5 weeks (IIRC) for them to make and mail it from the time I ordered it. They say on their website it can take a lot longer, but I guess that's part of the whole "under promise and over deliver" thing.










This holster was made for my Bersa Thunder CC.










The only thing it lacks is some form of retention; generally it's not an issue, but you definitely don't want to sit on your butt with your knees up. The gun can and will slide out. I've not had any retention problems standing, sitting or walking so far.










It's pretty dang comfortable for a thigh rig, and semi adjustable.










I can generally wear this for most of the day before I even begin to feel like taking it off. I can sit and walk without any issues or discomfort while wearing it, and the quality is pretty good.










Holster in action, sans gun.










I think positioning is a big part of comfort and concealment; when I wear it in that "sweet" spot, I don't have to worry about it poking through my dress/skirt, and the mag well isn't stabbing me in the other leg.










I don't have my gun for these pictures only because my husband borrowed it for the day.










A better view of how it 'functions'. There's a second garter strap on the back of my leg.










All in all, I'm very satisfied with it. It holds up well, it's comfortable, and it was pretty affordable for a custom made holster. I definitely recommend Dove Holsters.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I also did some pictures today of how I typically carry while pregnant; this seems to be a much more challenging issue than many realize.

(Let me apologize for the cruddy picture quality; I'm due in six weeks, so the fact that I got this done at all is significant, lol!)

It's difficult to find a comfortable means of carrying when pregnant that is also readily accessible. Ankle holsters are challenging and awkward to reach quickly, waist holsters are uncomfortable, and I won't even go into compression concealment garments. Fortunately, shoulder holsters make a great solution. This is for my Kimber Ultra Carry II, 9mm.

I chose to make my own rig out of a Bianchi x-15 shoulder harness and a Galco Jackass holster component. I would have sprung for a Galco Miami Classic II, but chose this set up partially because of cost ($80 versus $150) and partially because the other rigs we were looking at had some "excess" I didn't want to have to try and conceal. Having mag holders flapping loose at my weak side didn't appeal to me, and any rig with a belt loop or belt clip gets rather irritating to deal with when you consider how frequently pregnant women need to visit the facilities. 

One of the appealing factors of the Bianchi X-15 rig is that since it does not depend on being secured to my waist, I can wear dresses and still shoulder carry. Plus, most maternity pants have very stretchy material starting at the hips and generally covers the entire belly. It's not exactly a stable material to secure a holster to.

I did initially want a vertical holster, but the only ones we could find for my gun (Kimber 1911 Ultra Carry II) were the long kind that secured to the belt strong side. As it is, a horizontal draw is easier for me to access, since I have to reach across my belly. This is only speculation, as I haven't practiced with a vertical draw, but I imagine trying to draw vertically from an loose (unsecured) shoulder holster would probably bring the holster with the gun, at least for a few inches. With the horizontal draw, I just grab and pull forward.
There is the issue of muzzling, but guns do not generally go off by themselves, and the trigger guard is covered, so it's not possible for me to shoot while it's engaged in the holster. So, to me, the muzzling issue here is not the same as muzzling someone while the gun is in hand.

Another bonus to this set up is that I can adjust the cant of the holster, so it's tilted upwards rather than perfectly horizontal. This makes it slightly easier to conceal and easier to grip, when needed.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

There is also the Flashbang option, for deep concealed carry. I had the original Flashbang model, but I had issues getting the mag well to lie flat against my core. Not sure if this was due to the bra, the holster or something else, but it just didn't work for me. Further experimentation is needed, but I sold the holster.

I did decide to purchase the "Marilyn", by Flashbang, for my Sig P238. It's a clamshell holster that tucks into the side band of the bra, and is secured by a leather strap and a small clip that hooks over the edge of the cup. I personally found it difficult to conceal the protrusion of the clip, as it poked outward, so I removed it, and found it worked much better. If Flashbang would make this clip flat instead of curved, I think it would be perfect. The holster will shift a little without the clip, but it's a lot less noticeable than having something poking out noticeably from under the side of your shirt.
























































The Marilyn does give the chest a lopsided appearance, but is probably less noticeable with a looser fitting top. I will continue to use this holster after pregnancy, so I'll experiment with other tops then. In the meantime, I hope this helps!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not a woman , but one thing to remember is most people just aren't looking , and very few even know what their looking for if they thought they were
.

if your uncomfortable wear it around the house for a while , around family and friends even unloaded till your comfortable and are sure it's secure


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Good write up series.

I probably would have noticed a couple of your rigs from the way the gun is positioned, but I may notice things more then most. I wouldn't always assume nobody ever sees anything tho. In my experience, shoulder rigs almost always print (the harnes and the holster/gun), unless covered by a fairly thick cover garment, even then, the position of the gun shows on the type you have when one moves at all, but the muzzle would show even without movement. Same for most of the outside the belt holsters. A fairly stiff cover garment helps them disappear, otherwise they generally print pretty well. 

Have you looked at "The Cornered Cat" site?


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

GreenCountyPete; you're right, there is definitely a "comfort" period, of familiarizing yourself with your gun and getting used to carrying it with you. I did everything I could to help that process along; learning how my gun worked, how to take it apart, clean it and reassemble it, and of course, lots of range time! It is true that most people do not notice what they do not want to see; when we travel to open carry states, I can't even tell you how many people don't even notice, and when they do, most don't even care. Carrying a weapon is a serious responsibility, and not something to be taken casually, and I remind myself of that every day that I arm up.

Thanks Malamute!

Some of the things you mentioned are definitely factors to keep in mind, but when I carry a gun (every day) I try to remain very vigilant, not only of my surroundings, but of my gun. None of these outfits are perfectly ideal, but they can and do work, and I don't have to change anything other than my situational awareness. It's just a way of sharing options with people who may think they can't carry without major changes or sacrifices to comfort or wardrobe. I should mention that I am NOT a fan of off body carry, so that is one option I did not demonstrate.

I am familiar with the Cornered Cat, as well as Lima Life and Falia Photography (both on youtube). These women have wonderful resources and ideas, and I encourage everyone to visit their sites. Lots of great information to be had there!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Great writeup/photos....another option-I had a CRAZY GF that wore a .38 in an upside down holster under a cocktail dress.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

zant said:


> Great writeup/photos....another option-I had a CRAZY GF that wore a .38 in an upside down holster under a cocktail dress.


Upside down?! Please tell me that holster had some form of retention!!! :shocked:


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

PistolPackinMom said:


> Upside down?! Please tell me that holster had some form of retention!!! :shocked:


 I would be more concerned about the diriction the muzzle is pointing!!!

Great thread. I am looking for a more comfortable holster for my wife. We both have a simple in the waist band holster I got at Bass Pro that work well, but it would be nice for her to have something for rare occation we dress up and do something.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I should have added , excellent pictures , some times a picture can explain thing so much better 

i hope it encourages more women to carry , sadly the ladies are more likely to be the target of an assault and should be the ones carrying


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice write up and pics! Not my first choice of caliber, but thanks to all the smartphones out there, a .380 in the cell phone type case is mighty easy to carry. I notice lumps on people all the time and wonder if they are carrying, but of course I never ask! There are other reasons for lumps as well, ie, medical devices. Purses, while not perfect, sure are handy for the ladies as well.


----------



## 2livfree (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks this is great thread. I was looking at the flashbang and the betty as both say they would fit my gun size but what I'm wondering about is how it will fit the short, large breasted chunky gal. all the pictures are with skinny girls. 
So I guess what I want to know is would the flashbang work with a DDD industrial bra? I don't have implants they're mine so my bra is large heavy duty as my rib cage is 30 inches. in the flashbanger post you said you used the longest strap what is the actual size?
with the betty can that just hook on to a thigh strap or only a waist carry?:shrug:
Thanks


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

2livfree said:


> Thanks this is great thread. I was looking at the flashbang and the betty as both say they would fit my gun size but what I'm wondering about is how it will fit the short, large breasted chunky gal. all the pictures are with skinny girls.
> So I guess what I want to know is would the flashbang work with a DDD industrial bra? I don't have implants they're mine so my bra is large heavy duty as my rib cage is 30 inches. in the flashbanger post you said you used the longest strap what is the actual size?
> with the betty can that just hook on to a thigh strap or only a waist carry?:shrug:
> Thanks


I've seen the flashbang work with almost flat chested girls, as well as D cups. Triple D would probably conceal just fine, as you'll have plenty of "shelf". The important thing to remember is that the muzzle of the gun (covered by the clamshell holster, of course) tucks underneath our assets. This is for comfort as well as safety and retention.

The holster comes with three different length soft leather straps, and each strap has multiple holes so you can adjust the length to whatever you need. It's very flexible; I don't know how long they measure though. I may find time to measure that today, if I don't forget.

As to the Betty, I've not had the chance to try that one out yet, but unless you had a way of making it _VERY_ secure, I wouldn't use it for thigh carry. Since it attaches by a simple clip, I'd be concerned about the holster shifting, tilting or coming away with the gun when you try to draw.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

PistolPackinMom,

Thanks for posting all the photos and commentary. This is great information for a newbie.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

You're welcome. If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

where to start learning about concealed carry and all of the stuff that goes with it?

More and more am thinking it is a good idea . . .
I have known folks who did cc but it was due to their occupations/vocation and I respected them for how very careful/responsible they were... I also got to see a couple of reasons why they did cc...


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> where to start learning about concealed carry and all of the stuff that goes with it?
> 
> More and more am thinking it is a good idea . . .
> I have known folks who did cc but it was due to their occupations/vocation and I respected them for how very careful/responsible they were... I also got to see a couple of reasons why they did cc...


I did a lot of research about it (CorneredCat.com, FaliaPhotography on youtube, Lima Life on youtube, my state laws, etc), and took a training course. I would like to expand upon my training next year, when I'm no longer pregnant, and I cannot advocate enough getting good training and lots of range practice in. As for the actual concealing part, the biggest element is trying out LOTS of different holsters with different outfits. Several of the above examples would not work with just any shirt; you have to experiment and adapt to see what will work with your carry method, body shape and clothing style.

Quite personally, I only conceal because open carry is not permitted in my state. Open carrying is much easier, more comfortable, and provides the deterrent factor. If you are comfortable doing so, I recommend it, but encourage you to do whatever you are most comfortable with. Some people don't like open carry; and that's fine too. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Sherry in Maine........go to any of your local police departments. Most of them are very good about walking you though what you need to do to get a concealed weapons permit. I'm licensed in two states as I spend 6 months in each one. No problem getting one.........taking a class or two is a great idea.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

New Hampshire is an open carry state but people get real nervous whe they see a gun that isn't attached to a cop so I choose to keep concealed. I wear alot of pull over hoodies so my purse has a built in hoslter with zippers on both sides for whichever is your strong side. It takes about 5 seconds to pull it out as it is a break away. If need be I could shoot through the purse.....learned quick draw with a cap and ball black powder pistol and as most of you guys that have done it know it is about feel not neccessarily aim.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> New Hampshire is an open carry state but people get real nervous whe they see a gun that isn't attached to a cop so I choose to keep concealed. I wear alot of pull over hoodies so my purse has a built in hoslter with zippers on both sides for whichever is your strong side. It takes about 5 seconds to pull it out as it is a break away. If need be I could shoot through the purse.....learned quick draw with a cap and ball black powder pistol and as most of you guys that have done it know it is about feel not neccessarily aim.


Oddly enough, I've open carried in multiple states (most frequently, NC, VA, and WV) and have only seen three people in three years become slightly nervous, which was allayed by a calm demeanor and a friendly smile. Some are curious and ask me questions, but most don't even notice.

However, I don't care how people choose to carry; open or concealed; do what you are most comfortable with. The important thing is that you do carry!


----------

